# Pet Hair Proofing an Open top tank



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

I'm embarking on a little project to leave my tank top open but pet hair proof. I currently have plexiglass covers that almost make the tank airtight but the logistics of the air exchange and the aesthetics aren't there for me.

This weekend I get my lights (let's hope grrrr). They have a stand that elevates them up from the water. I'm going to pull the plexit tops and outift the tank top with a wooden canopy. The store bought on is open backed and the top has one inch spaces between the slats. I have a black labrador that sheds year round. With daily brushings and shed-less treatments he still fills a shopping bag a day with loose fur... and STILL thre is fur everywhere. Its INSANE!!! Anyhow. I plan on getting the store bought top but either screening it or reinforcing it to resist the fur.

Window screen was my first thought, it would also protect the fish from the evil cat I'm watching, and keep any potential jumpers safely inside. 

Has anyone else done this or had this issue, how did ya'll deal? and do you have words of wisdom that can save me from more errors than trials?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I've never had to deal with that but wouldn't something like nylons/panty hose work better? No hair would get through that but plenty of ventilation.

Good luck. Labs are great btw


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

dumb question if you are getting a hood you can not see the top of the tank so wouldnt the plexi or an all glass top be out of sight any way???? just seems like a little issue but i would save the time if i could not see the parts that were buggin me (just an opinion)


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> dumb question if you are getting a hood you can not see the top of the tank so wouldnt the plexi or an all glass top be out of sight any way???? just seems like a little issue but i would save the time if i could not see the parts that were buggin me (just an opinion)


Well bear with my dumb questions then. I am only getting the canopy because I'm not getting the ventilation I want with the plexi tops. It is also a bonus because the tops get sooooo filthy so fast from the condensation, it is unappealing to me. 

Do they make panty hose big enough to line the interior of a 55 gallon canopy? I can see the scenario playing out with me trying to buy them...:lol:


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

oh with some of the people i see that wear panty hose im sure you can find a size big enough HAHA


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

no no no i meant i had a dumb question not that your question was dumb .. sorry i mis-typed that.. entirely my fault... please forgive me....
now i understand a bit better your goal ....


----------



## TexasTanker (May 5, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> no no no i meant i had a dumb question not that your question was dumb .. sorry i mis-typed that.. entirely my fault... please forgive me....
> now i understand a bit better your goal ....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's the tank on your pic here right? And you have the light fixture I see there? I'd leave it open as it is and just insert sheet plexi glass on the inside rim to keep the dog hair out and there's gonna be no ventilation isue cause on the back (dep what exact filter you have) you'll need either one or two cut outs for heater, filter in&out etc. That's the same set up I have now on my 55g and no ventilation issues or anything. Personally I'd just not find it visually too appealing to buy a XXXXXL panty hose and hang it across a beautiful tank


----------

